# Trespasser Busted!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, sort of...went out to the land yesterday to check on things and put a new camera up. Im only running corn in 2 feeders for the next 3 months bc my area is thick and as green as the amazon. As I approached one of my spots along a creek I noticed someone had apparently busted up my feeder, it looked like Josh Hamilton had taken a bat to it! I was frustrated and saw pieces of the battery/timer casing all over the place and it was pretty much trashed. I then turned to my game camera and was surprised to see that it appeared to be fine, which was surprising, I figured if someone had messed up feeder they'd have for sure stolen or broken camera. I found that card was still in it too so quickly pulled up pics to check out what happened. Didn't take long to see that a legit 300 lb East TX bruiser of a boar had taken over the area. Ive seen him before on cameras but never while hunting, it is now my personal mission to put a bullet in this dudes earhole! Hes so big that he was obviously tall enough to reach up and smash the box and pretty much tear it apart. Although I was bummed it was destroyed, I guess Im also relieved that it wasnt a poacher/trespasser. Or at least its a trespasser that I wont get in trouble for shooting! Guess I'll get a new timer/motor and raise it up some, always learning when ur out in the woods! Getting too hot to enjoy hog hunting, but gonna make an exception for this guy, he's gotta go...and a boar that big prob make a cool mount


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

oh...i'd be ******, i'm declaring war just looking at your pictures! :hairout:

good luck! :cheers:


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Take him out!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nasty bastage


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

so did he just show up this one night?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

He hadnt been to this feeder that I know of until then. But he had hit another spot several times about 3/4 mile away, and also a few times at further spot 2 miles away. Only time he was seen in person by someone in a stand was back in Feb, my wife saw him as he walked out at 40 yds and ate some corn for 10 min then headed back in woods. Unfortunately she was only armed w a camera bc she doesnt care to shoot a deer. However she said after seeing that big bastard that she'll bring a gun next time and would kill a hog bc "they're big, ugly and mean looking"....works for me!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

here's pics of him my wife took when he walked out while she was in a box blind, biggest boar Ive ever seen in my area, Im guessing he's 300-320lbs. Ive shot a few around 225-265 and he's bigger than either, and much taller. He's smart, but if I play the wind right I am gonna try and stick him with an arrow, Im a *******, I'll mount a big ole east tx monster like that if I get him w my bow..."low fence" too! lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, now you can blame your feeder being destroyed on your wife for not killing that pig when she had the chance.. she owes you a new one.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Needs to be shot before he passes to many of his genes along, he is alot smarter than your average boar!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Choot dat big mofo! I wanna see blood on the ground!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, now you can blame your feeder being destroyed on your wife for not killing that pig when she had the chance.. she owes you a new one.


haha!! tells me i got to spread it around first...

good luck with that bow, ******* or not...might just **** him off more than anything...remember too, a boar that size will have a heavy "shield" around the shoulder....personally, wait for a quartering away shot, slide in a little back, aim for front of opposite shoulder...aim a little lower than a deer, too...and get ready for a crazy tracking job!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree, I've learned that shooting a big boar in shoulder is a waste of an arrow. I try and aim further back and lower as well, def more effective. I shot a 175 lb boar a couple months ago from 20yds and arrow made a loud thump as it struck his shoulder. He turned and ran off w arrow sticking out, no blood trail and never found him.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

We call those Dozer Boars. We lost 3 feeders in one year to one just like that one up in Rusk. You need to either put up hog panels or hunt him hard and eliminate him. They enjoy breaking things.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

BE CAREFUL Looks like that bastage has learned to walk on 2 legs.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats one big ares hog, heard a story one time of a big hog like that walking right trough a barbed-wire fence kept on going like he didn't even know it. Would't feel safe shooting that dozer with a bow.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I said I'll shoot it w my bow....but I wont go tracking it without my 9mm w laser scope! And if he's not dead I'll unload clip on him, he's cost me $50 already and may be a new surprise next time I go back out there. A hog like that can do whatever it wants, and he's chased deer off at one of my spots, so he's going down sooner rather than later!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

He is might big. That would be cool if you got him with your bow but I am gonna bet he steals your arrow. I'd shoot that one in the ear hole with a big round.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> He is might big. That would be cool if you got him with your bow but I am gonna bet he steals your arrow. I'd shoot that one in the ear hole with a big round.


x2!

And keep shootin til he quits twitchin!~


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

A mathews will put it through and through......jus' sayin'



Followed by a 44 mag retrieve


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Roy I told you that place was a 'target rich enviorment' if you ever get a good shot with your bow, put one high in the flanks>>>>as in thru the liver, he won't go far and will leave a good dark blood trail. When you got that ATV you just opened up lots of land, I need to send you a map of some stuff you need to look at. At least he didn't turn the whole feeder over, seems I recongize the rebar, I have PLENTY more.....WW


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I do enjoy having the 4 wheeler, finally got to look at parts of the property I hadnt seen before, the whole area is bigger than I thought. I had a Google Earth print out and Mr Clubb showed me the boundaries, so I have a pretty good idea of where property lines are. I hadnt messed around much on google earth before, that program is amazing, pretty cool being able to see your own stands from a satelite! I did find a few old stands that can still be used, just need to be cleaned out. Also saw a few areas where I imagine some of the more mature bucks are hanging out. Put a few more cameras up, so we'll see whats hanging around.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

That a BIG PIG for sure! We HAD one at our lease last year that destroyed several feeders as well. He almost went right around 290lbs, looked about like yours in the trail camera pics.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

He's HUGE!! Needs to be taken out quickly like was mentioned SurfShark2


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

trophy pig there, hope you get a chance to stick an arrow in him. happy hunting. sorry about the broken feeder.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok Roy I will help you kill that sucka.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> I'd shoot that one in the ear hole with a big round.


yup - wouldn't waste my time with a bow and arrow - you don't get with that arrow all you're gonna do is pizz him off. like Danny said - BIG round.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RogerB said:


> yup - wouldn't waste my time with a bow and arrow - you don't get with that arrow all you're gonna do is pizz him off. like Danny said - BIG round.


or you can be a rebel like me and insert said arrow in ear hole...works like a champ. 

PS: or make them look like a unicorn between the eyes at close distance. kisssm


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Shoot that corn hoggin, feeder maimin SOB right in the ear with at least 180 grains of something.


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

Pop him in the ear hole!!!!!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Roy take the Birdman down there and hammer down on that big boy. Be sure and video tape or at least post pic's we would all enjoy that! Good luck that's a big boy and as someone stated he walks on 2 legs so don't let him catch you down a dark cendero by yourself!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Haha, I won't let him catch me walking alone in the dark! And man, Birdman has been through a rough couple days, not sure if y'all have seen the reports, been all over yahoo and ESPN. A psycho chick tried to get some money out of Chris in an extortion case and at first he was accused of some crazy stuff. I couldn't comment on it until now, but glad its starting to be cleared up. I may try and have him come down and blast the big boy, he's been after a big nasty hog like that for 2 yrs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Ok Roy I will help you kill that sucka.


Actually hes not far from you, I would bet no more than 2-3 miles IF your on the East side of your lease....WW


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

royboy42 said:


> Haha, I won't let him catch me walking alone in the dark! And man, Birdman has been through a rough couple days, not sure if y'all have seen the reports, been all over yahoo and ESPN. A psycho chick tried to get some money out of Chris in an extortion case and at first he was accused of some crazy stuff. I couldn't comment on it until now, but glad its starting to be cleared up. I may try and have him come down and blast the big boy, he's been after a big nasty hog like that for 2 yrs


Let him take the lakers out than take him hunting go nuggets.I'm tired of them lakers.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Im just hoping that when I go back up there in a few days he hasnt messed up anything else. If so Im just gonna tell the wife I'll be camping out for a few days until he's dead! And bubbas kenner, Ive been impressed with Denver's fight the last 2 games against LA, they looked really good the other night, be interesting to see how tonight goes. I think Chris is gonna be out tonight though to deal with the situation he's in. Did you read the articles the past 48 hrs, started off terrible but finally the websites are posting the truth.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Better hurry up and get em. My experience with the big boys is they seem to have a 6th sense and can feel ya talkin about taking them out, then they disappear or get super smart!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Brian I def agree, and he didn't get that big/old by being dumb! He's been hanging around for a few months, just doesn't stay in same spot, and if he hits a feeder a few days in a row it seems like he'll dissappear after a few days then show up a mile away at other spot a week later...always moving. My spot is a big tract of land that stretches about 5 miles so hopefully I can keep him around middle until I catch him slippin!


----------

